# OEM splash guards don't fit on my cruze



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, called our dealer and they cannot get the front splash guards installed on my cruze. They simply will not fit. Rears went on fine, fronts are not working. The part number matches what is on every website. Has anyone else run into this with the cruze OEM splash guards?

I will be going over to the dealer tomorrow at lunch to see how it is going. It isn't all bad. My car gets to sit in the heated shop through our third blizzard of the month.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dealer showed me what was happening. The inside most mount on the front guards does not line up and the guard has a lip that looks to curve away from the interior fender liner when the liner does not. This is creating a nice little pocket where road debris can collect. My car is covered in road slop so I don't have any pictures yet. My only idea was to cut the inside lip off, but if this is an OEM guard it should fit perfect, yet the molding and inside mounting hole are off by a good margin. Plus spending $90 on a set I want it to work from the beginning. Rears are installed and look great. Parts guy is calling around to see what is up.

Any thoughts? I will get pics up as soon as I can get a clear day to wash my car.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anyone gotten the OEM molded splash guards installed on their Cruze? My dealer cannot get them to fit properly. 

If others have them on I will request a new set to see if I got a defective set to begin with. I would really like to get these on asap with all the sand and salt on the roads right now.

Thanks.


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

Gunner22,

Did you have any luck with your front splash guards yet? Am thinking about getting some to put on a 1LT.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would save your money, most of these are to small to do any good. if you turn your wheel even slightly & give it some gas you will still end up with mud, snow or whatever crap your driving in all over the side of your car. 
The rear ones are even more pointless unless your worried about the guy behind you, not only that they do adversely effect MPG ever so slightly. $90 pays for allot of car washes.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

former farmer said:


> Gunner22,
> 
> Did you have any luck with your front splash guards yet? Am thinking about getting some to put on a 1LT.


I brought my car in this morning and had the front guards installed. The technician and I looked it over on the hoist and it is obvious someone messed up the design of these guards. The inner most 2 inches of the mounting area were molded completely wrong for the cruze fender liner. We ended up cutting those couple inches off of each guard and installing them with the outer two mounting sites. Honestly I only lost about 1/2 inch of downward protection in that area. It is very frustrating that a model specific splash guard could be so off. Our only idea is that GM changed the fender liner for the US spec car and did not change the guard design to accommodate the car. The tech said that is not uncommon. Since its OEM there is a 1 year warranty and if a new version comes available I will exchange them for the new design. My dealer only charged me about $20 for installation with all the hassle these have given us. We spent at least two hours total over the last few weeks trying to figure this out.

-Former Farmer. If you are planning on getting these guards I would ask for the dealer to bring in a set and test fit them before you purchase anything. 
As for protection I just drove about 100 miles today in snow and slush and I can honestly say they do provide a good amount of protection for the sheetmetal under the doors compared to when there was no guard. They do only drop about 2 inches down, but our rocker panels are so low already in comparison to the wheels they seem to do the trick.


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I had them installed by my dealer in Maryland about 4 weeks ago with no problem. I agree that, although they do look small, they do seem to be effective.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

SingBam said:


> I had them installed by my dealer in Maryland about 4 weeks ago with no problem. I agree that, although they do look small, they do seem to be effective.


Interesting. Mine did not line up at all. Since I cannot get a photo with the weather being so bad I did a quick sketch:









There was a huge gap and the inner most mounting area did not line up. We ended up cutting off the inner part and mounting with the other two locations. Once the weather gets warm again I may ask for a new set, but it is such a pain to get these on with the cold and cleaning the road slop off the car every time.


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the same problem with the GM kit that I got from my dealer. I had to trim them down to be able to get them to fit a little better. Still not a good fit after altering them. I added an extra fastener to the inside of the splash guard. That helped to pull the guard tighter to the wheel well.











You can look at a larger picture in my garage.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/garage/1018


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Guards that fit?*



former farmer said:


> Gunner22,
> 
> Did you have any luck with your front splash guards yet? Am thinking about getting some to put on a 1LT.


Has Chevy fixed the splash guard problem yet? Do they make a set for the LTZ RS that FIT without any cutting/trimming?

Thanks.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Last I checked with my parts guy, no LTZ guard part numbers listed and only the one part number for the LS & LT set that seems to require some significant modification for installation.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> Last I checked with my parts guy, no LTZ guard part numbers listed and only the one part number for the LS & LT set that seems to require some significant modification for installation.


Thanks. If GM doesn't come out with the mud guard for the RS, I'm sure someone will in time.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ltz rs mudguards update*

After contacting Chevy "customer service"- which by the way is outsourced to some company OTHER than GM just like Buick who uses IBM- and getting absolutely NOWHERE and getting totally aggravated, I just got off the phone with GM CORPORATE.

I THOUGHT I had a simple question and could get a simple answer, but I guess I assume too much! I spoke to a very nice lady, at GM Corporate, who has taken ownership of my question and is going to contact the appropriate department at GM to find out IF and WHEN they will be making the molded mudguards for the RS models! 

She said that she will call me back Thursday afternoon with an answer. So, stay tuned and I will have an answer right from the horse's MOUTH instead of the horse's A...............!

Does anyone know if the RS model is NEW to the Cruze in the USA or has it been in the other 60 countries for the past 2 years? If it's new to the USA then I can understand why they don't have them yet, but if the RS model has been around for 2 years, then there is NO excuse.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The RS model is brand new and US only


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> The RS model is brand new and US only


Thanks! Then, I absolve GM for now, but they better hurry up!  I hate the splash up on the side of my car!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

they might come back and just say the splash guards are designed for non-rs models only... they've done something similar in the past


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> they might come back and just say the splash guards are designed for non-rs models only... they've done something similar in the past


Maybe. If they do, I hope SOMEONE else will make some ASAP. What could be so difficult? I think it's ridiculous!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

It's not that it might be difficult or if they care about a few customers wanting them... it comes down to money. If they don't think they will get a good return on their investment in designing & making them, they wont do it. These days, this is the only deciding factor.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It's not that it might be difficult or if they care about a few customers wanting them... it comes down to money. If they don't think they will get a good return on their investment in designing & making them, they wont do it. These days, this is the only deciding factor.


I know! You're 100% right! EVERYTHING is $$$$$$$$$$. ABC Nightly News started a "series" called Made in America. A family in Texas I believe agreed to have ABC go there and take out EVERYTHING in their house that was NOT Made in America. I KNEW what was coming! The ONLY thing left in their ranch house was the KITCHEN SINK!

Tomorrow night the house is being refurnished with items made IN the USA! This will be interesting to see WHAT it looks like AND MORE importantly what it COSTS! I predict it will cost BIG $$$$$$$$$! I could be wrong, but I doubt it.

I'm sure the mudguards are made in some foreign country to begin with, so how much could it really cost GM. The regular ones sell for close to $90.00 I believe. Ninety dollars for some rubber is pretty ridiculous I think.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ltz rs mudguards update*

The VERY nice lady from GM Corporate, that I called the other day about the mudguards for the my LTZ RS, just called me back with an answer. *GM has NO plans for making the mud guards for the RS models!* She said that if they change their mind, she would either call me or e-mail to let me know. I guess now I have to start bugging WeatherTech and AutoAnything to see what they can come up with.

She was even nice enough to contact Buick for me to find out WHY they put off making a red Buick Regal. They told her that they had plans to introduce the red mid 2011, but they ran into "technical" difficulties and had to put it off until the 2012 model year. What kind of "technical" problems could you run into with a color? They have a red for the LaCrosse, the Cadillac etc.?? In a way, I'm kind of glad this happened because I think I like the looks of the Cruze better even though the Buick would have been a little more luxurious. As fas as I'm concerned, color can make or break a car. All the Regals come in BLAH colors as far as I am concerned and do NOT show off the lines of the car like the red does. Oh well, Buick's loss, not mine. I love my Cruze!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I know! You're 100% right! EVERYTHING is $$$$$$$$$$. ABC Nightly News started a "series" called Made in America. A family in Texas I believe agreed to have ABC go there and take out EVERYTHING in their house that was NOT Made in America. I KNEW what was coming! The ONLY thing left in their ranch house was the KITCHEN SINK!
> 
> Tomorrow night the house is being refurnished with items made IN the USA! This will be interesting to see WHAT it looks like AND MORE importantly what it COSTS! I predict it will cost BIG $$$$$$$$$! I could be wrong, but I doubt it.
> .


That's funny... I don't know if I totally believe ABC. I thought that most furniture was made in N. Carolina. Unless all the furniture in that house is from Ikea.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there are "legal vagarities" between:

• MADE in USA
• ASSEMBLED in USA
• XX% COMPONENTS from USA
• MADE in Usa, Japan (yes, there *is* a town called Usa)
• MADE from USA _recycled_ COMPONENTS.

...you get the idea.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ You forgot the *"MADE IN AMERICA"* label which conveniently includes North, Central and South America, as well as the Carribean... the "Americas".


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there are "legal vagarities" between:
> 
> • MADE in USA
> • ASSEMBLED in USA
> ...


Yep- seen them all! Notice what kitchen appliances they found for the kitchen- VIKING! The MOST expensive brand on the market that very few people can afford or even want unless they are gourmet cooks!


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a 2011 LS Cruze 4 door.Get mud flaps before you leave the dealer. Rocks from the front tires will take the paint off the edge between the back tire and the back door. The mud flaps do look small but hopefully they are enough to stop the rock chips


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cruzen said:


> I have a 2011 LS Cruze 4 door.Get mud flaps before you leave the dealer. Rocks from the front tires will take the paint off the edge between the back tire and the back door. The mud flaps do look small but hopefully they are enough to stop the rock chips


I would have LOVED them, BUT Chevy has NO intention of making them for the RS model! Not enough $$$$$$$$ for them to be concerned about OUR wants/needs/desires- just THEIRS and their CEOs 401K, stock options, bonuses etc.!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I would have LOVED them, BUT Chevy has NO intention of making them for the RS model! Not enough $$$$$$$$ for them to be concerned about OUR wants/needs/desires- just THEIRS and their CEOs 401K, stock options, bonuses etc.!


And is this different from any other company???


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> And is this different from any other company???


Nope! Not at all. They are ALL the same!


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey - anyone know if GM fixed the OEM splash guard issue? I have an ECO and I want them but if they don''t fit then there is no point.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BlackBelt2025 said:


> Hey - anyone know if GM fixed the OEM splash guard issue? I have an ECO and I want them but if they don''t fit then there is no point.


As far as I know, the splash guards are available for ALL models EXCEPT the LTZ *RS*


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

i Just got them fitted today at my local dealer (was in for 1st service 15000 km) and asked him to fit them as the leading edge of the rear wheel arch is sort of getting sandblasted so i hope it helps.
Strange how different countries treat there customer differently speacally as we all basiclly have the same car, i for one would love that crome strip the American version has on the lip of the boot (trunk?) but i cannot get them in Denmark.


----------



## ECOnomical (May 29, 2011)

got some splash guards online and had the same problem, backs fit perfectly, fronts were messed up just as you described... the reason I got them was to prevent that problem some cruze's have had with gravel chipping the doors at the seam


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

The one's I ordered off ebay fit perfect with no issues...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i love mine, they are oem and had no problems at all installing. so far after 4500 miles not one chip on car...wooohoooo


----------



## susou86 (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone know where i can buy genuine splash guards online??


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Got my set from GMPartsDirect.com for $72 after shipping.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Was quoted $100 for OEM splash guards and another $90 to get them installed...**** that...looking at ebaying a set for like $40 and installing myself lol


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just received a set of OEM guards that I won on ebay for $44 yesterday. I did a test fit last night and everything seems fine. I will be installing them tomorrow.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Just received a set of OEM guards that I won on ebay for $44 yesterday. I did a test fit last night and everything seems fine. I will be installing them tomorrow.


 
Just fyi, you should have a buddy help you. You need someone to forcefully hold the guard in place while you drill the holes. If you don't have the guards pushed all the way back, they won't look right.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Installed them this morning in less than an hour with no help. Actually it's a pretty easy install. Will post pics later.


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

Installed the GM OEM mud guards today. Same problems as others have mentioned. Rear fit is flawless. Front ones I had to do pretty big cutouts for the guards to fit with inner liner, and I also added a fastener at the inner edge of the guard to close a bad looking gap.

Hope this will help save the sheet-metal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

No cutting required for me. Just a little muscle power to get the fronts flush.


----------



## TedJakovec (Oct 4, 2011)

*Splashguards*

Yes I did. Same problem. I'm thinking they changed the front fender wells..These may have fit the foreign models but they didn't fit my domestic 2011 Cruze. At least until I did a little fabricating with my air saw. They fit fine now and look great. If you have a little patience and don't take off too much material at one time they will work. Ted


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

They ALL fit this way. I looked at several cars on a dealer's lot that had them, and the gap is there. I installed a set myself, and the gap is there. If you rinse out the wheelwells as oftem as I do, there won't be a problem with collected dirt, but I'm a clean freak. You might want to trim them if the gap bothers you.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

They should not have sold you the flaps for the 2012s. They do not fit. My dealer showed me the bulliten from GM considering the splash guards for 2012 vehicles- they do not properly fit the front. GM is redesigning them. Dealer said they changed the front bumper slightly for 2012.


----------

